# Elder Scrolls rp anyone?



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm basing this around ESO and the relevant lore/skills, so keep that in mind. probably won't be going with any specific plot just yet, likely starting in an open-ended thing and moving along as we go.

Character sheet template is below

Name:
Race:
Gender:
Age:
Extra: (optional: height, weight etc. if desired)
Weapons used: (if any, if not put n/a)
Abilities: (same as for weapons)
Magic known: (same as for weapons, will be opportunities to learn more or new magic)
Skills:
Profession: (not all need have a combat in this thread, food suppliers, merchants, and armorers/weapon makers will be valued as well)
Personality: (behavior, outlook on the world etc.)
Backstory: (is okay to leave blank and reveal over time if desired)

(anyone who wants to copy the character form for their rp's go ahead.)

Here is mine for an example.
Name: Martin Crueger
Race: Khajiit
Gender: male
Age: 23
Extra: 6'5" 216 lbs.
Weapons used: Greatsword and dual shortswords
Magic known: being a Dragonknight and a monster-slayer he knows many skills using fire and earth to bend the flow of combat to his will, and useful knowledge on the anatomy of various evil creatures and monsters which threaten the citizens of Tamriel that he uses to his advantage during combat. (skills of a Dragonknight, Fighter's Guild, Undaunted, and Soul Magic trees, paired with heavy armor and dual-wielding/two-handed weapon trees.)
Skills: reasonably skilled in swordsmanship, and highly-skilled martial-artist.
Profession: Monster Hunter
Personality: sarcastic sense of humor, instinctively a smartass, strong sense of duty when it comes to protecting the innocents of Tamriel.
Backstory: other than having trained at an Akaviri monastery and his reputation for defending innocent people from attack by various creatures and threats during his travels, not much is commonly known about this young Khajiit Dragonknight other than that he hails from the Ebonheart Pact.

Probably aiming for doing this on Discord or something to avoid dragging it out on the forums.
Link for the server: Discord


----------



## Cercis Lycalopex (Dec 20, 2016)

Eww, eso, the buzzkill of my ES fangasm.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Dec 21, 2016)

It was doomed from the start when you mentioned ESO. Just sayin ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm only using the relevant time period and character classes. Nothing else is from ESO.


----------

